# New S&W M&P 45c



## Martywj (Oct 10, 2009)

I got to hold the new S&W M&Pc in both .40 & .45 in my hand today. I think I lean more toward the .45 version. I know it is a bit larger the 9mm or .40, but I like the feel of it in my hand. I also got to hold the Glock 36 slim .45, and even with it's single stack mag it donesn't feel as right as the S&W. Even though it is a bit larger I don't concealability is a problem.
I am still undecided as to whether I want a 1911 .45 or the new S&W.
Anyone out there have this new S&W that have taken to the range for a report?
Marty


----------



## J D (Apr 28, 2009)

Got one in desert tan back last June...Love it...


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I am pleased with my 45FS

tumbleweed


----------



## Jiu-jitsu fighter (May 26, 2008)

I got to hold one yesterday. It was a toss up between that and the .40c. I probably should have gotten the .45c since I had 300 rounds of ammo. But I opted for the .40c because it was a little bit smaller. I was amazed at how much thinner the .45c was compared to my Glock 30 short frame (compact .45...since some people have a hard time keeping track of the model numbers and calibers and stuff).


----------



## awmp (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm still on the fence as to get a full size or compact 45acp M&P. I have the full size and compact 9mm and really like the platform.


----------



## llorence_ohio (Mar 29, 2010)

I've carried my S&W M&P 45 Compact now for about 8 months. It is my first carry gun and I love it. It took a while to get comfortable with it (but, that probably would have been the case with any gun since I had not carried before). I've probably shot about 1,500 rounds with it at the range and I don't recall ever having a malfunction with it. It's accurate, carries significant stopping power, and I love how it fits my hand. In my humble opinion, it's a great gun.


----------



## Hunter08 (Feb 3, 2010)

I have the 45 in full size. Absoultly love the gun. Best shooting gun I own. I think it just fits my hand the best....


----------

